# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Wollte mich mal melden..

## Samuianer

Jau, so gehts, sitzte im Buero, schluerfe an der Tasse obligatorischen Latte, ploetzlich klingelt das Telefon... Freunde aus Europa, lange nicht gesehen, haben nur wenig Zeit und wollen 'ne spontan Party - aber so richtig und keinen Kneipenbummel - lass dir was einfallen.

"O.K. dafuer brauch ich 'n bisschen Zeit! Rufe euch zurueck!" 

Aslo, klingel, klingel, klingel... Info.. gesogen und...

Ich rufe die Leute zurueck und Frage nach, was denn die Sponti-Party kosten darf... Budget: 1000 - 2000 Euro! hmmm also das Budget war voellig O.k.

Das war Montag gegen Mittag, einige Telefonate... und BINGO!
Noch paar "Statisten" klar machen, ein paar spontan Einladungen.

  O.K. gegen 16:00 holen wir euch ab! Packt alles was Mensch so auf einem Boot fuer die naechsten Tage braucht, aber keinen unnuetzen Krempel, nur das Noetigste!

Handtuecher, Bettwaesche etc. alles an Bord! Also nur Zahnbuerste, Koerperpflege und was Lockeres & pflegeleichtes zum anziehen - wenns sein muss...

Also Alle eingesammelt und...

...ab ging es von der Marina in Ban Rak... alle waren erstmal sprachlos... "Mensch wie haste das so schnell auf die Reihe gekriegt?"

ich grinse nur und sage: "Thailand!" (wenn's Budget stimmt ist immer noch Alles moeglich!)  :respekt: 

Bis alle eingewiesen waren, bis die Yacht auf Fahrt war, war es kurz vor Sonnenuntergang... der Sonnenuntergang war atemberaubend, alle waren mucksmaeuschen still... 

Dann wurden Cocktails & "Haeppchen" serviert... Dann laute Juchzer, der (fast) Vollmond stieg allmaehlich ueber den Osthorizont und hinterliess ein breiten Silberstreifen auf dem Meer.

Es war einfach "molto fantastico"!

Irgendwo weiter noerdlich schimmerte die Silhouette von KPG aus dem Meer, wie ein Schattenschnitt.

Eine leichte Brise liess den Segler lautlos ueber die stille See gleiten, es war irre!

Irgendwo spielte jemand angemessen leise Gitarre, Klassik, Telemann kam mir in den Sinn...das Fahrtwasser plaetscherte leise gegen die Bordwaende und ich griff nach dem naechsten Cocktail der gerade rumgereicht wurde.

Was 'n Abend!

Dann KPG umschippert, an einer der noerdlichen Buchten gingen wir vor Anker, Vollmond schwimmen war angesagt!

Lauwarm das Wasser in der Bucht, aber immer noch kuehl genug eine Erfrischung zu sein.

Das Mondlicht auf den Palmen an den Haengen der Insel, auf der fast spiegelblanken See.... atemberaubend - ich liess mich einfach, auf dem Ruecken liegend treiben...


Irgendwer hatte am Strand fuer Grill, Meeresgetier und alles was dazu gehoert gesorgt...BBQ am Strand war angesagt...

Jeder half Jedem, alles lief am Schnuerchen... der Grill spie Funken in die mondlichtdurchtraenkte Nacht, das Bier war eiskalt, das Essen auf Bananenblaettern gereicht, fuer die Umstaende, fantastisch!

Das Ganz endete in einer mittelschweren Dance-Party, bis Einen nach den Anderen die Muedigkeit, oder auch der reichliche Genuss von Bier, Wein und Mixers... in die Kojen, oder auch in die am Strand aufgehaengten Haegematten und verteilten Matten vertrieb...

Irgendwann erwachte ich von dem Gezwitscher mehrerer Voegel, die hatte sich ueber die Reste im Sand des Strandes hergemacht... und hatten jetzt ihre Party!

Uiiiii, die Sonne stand schon fast im Zenith ...die Crew raeumte die letzten Ueberrest vorsichtig weg - also los.

Anker ....hoch, der Wind trieb die Segel auf und....auf gings..

----------

Fotos ?   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Fotos ?


  :cool:  Mobil-Telefone und Kameras waren unerwuenscht,  VIP - Party! Papparazzis mussten draussen bleiben!   ::  

Sollte ja 'ne Party werden und keine Fotosession mit Laufsteg wo alle anschliessend aengstlich auf den Brief vom Anwalt warten muessen! :smt077

----------

Ach komm, heimlich ist da sicher wat gemacht worden. 

Ist die entsprechende Url kostenpflichtig ?   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das hört sich wirklich gut an...
...mich hat mal wieder keiner eingeladen.

----------


## guenny

Phommel komm,
der Kavalier genießt und schweigt. Gönns dem Manfred doch, mal so ne wunderschön relaxte Sause mit allen Schikanen hat er auch nicht jeden Tag.
Macht Lust auf mehr, aber hat eben niemand alle Tage und wenn, ists auch schon wieder langweilig.

----------

> Phommel komm,
> der Kavalier genießt und schweigt. Gönns dem Manfred doch, mal so ne wunderschön relaxte Sause mit allen Schikanen hat er auch nicht jeden Tag.
> Macht Lust auf mehr, aber hat eben niemand alle Tage und wenn, ists auch schon wieder langweilig.



Muss man hier eigentlich neuerdings schreiben, wenn man Spass macht ?

----------


## guenny

Hast de das denn verpasst?
Da gibt es jetzt ein Formular, das muss man vorher ausfüllen  :: 
 Zur Vereinfachung soll das dann allerdings durch ein entsprechendes Smiley abgelöst werden, wenn der Spass zunehmen sollte

----------

Bin heute etwas verunsichert, da sogar sich bedanken in die Hose geht.............

----------


## Samuianer

::   tiefste Verneigungen fuer eure gebuendelte Anteilnahme!  :respekt: 

Nur weil es eben auch Geschaeft war und so zu sagen ein Probelauf, bin ich zu hoechster Diskretion verpflichtet.

Ich habe meine "optical Memory" gleich zu Hause gelassen!

Kann mich auch an keine Namen erinnern - wurde alles in Bar geloehnt!

Irgendwo lief 'ne VDO-Cam, nicht mal ich wusste wo.... aber das ist den Initiatoren ihre Angelegenheit (die haben ja auch geloehnt) und glaube mal nicht das die das auf YouTube veroefffentlichen.

-----------

Es ging weiter nach Ko Tao....und wieder zurueck nach Ko Phan Ghan... puenktlich zur Mega-Party ....am Freitag-Mittag, nach vier wilden Naechten und 3 geruhsamen Tagen, war ich wieder zurueck... WOW!
 ::  

Wie sagt mein Freund von den Shetland Inseln immer wieder:
"Better burn out - than fade away!"


Fazit: Nach Allem - war ich doch ueberrascht das die "duennen Stellen", die Seite der Thai-Organisation dicht hielten und alles wie kurzfristig abgesprochen, auch so klappte wie geplant!

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Nur weil es eben auch Geschaeft war und so zu sagen ein Probelauf


Na da scheint sich ja etwas anzubahnen....
....vielleicht so etwas wie exklusive Partyausflüge???

----------


## Samuianer

> ..... exklusive Partyausflüge???


..so in etwa, frei gestaltbarer Rahmen auf Wunsch... !  :einergehtnoch:  :musik:   ::   :smt111   :Sing:   :gitarre:  :schlafen:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na, dann erwarte ich das nächste mal aber eine Einladung.  ::

----------


## guenny

gute Geschäftsidee,
wenn das funktoniert und du dir damit nen Namen machst, kannst du dich
wahrscheinlich bald vor "exclusiv"-Partys kaum noch retten... :super:

----------


## Samuianer

PSssssssssssttt!!!!!!!!!!

Nicht ganz so einfach wie das den Anschein macht! Viele leiden unter dem Woolworth/Aldi Syndrom - wollen Alles fuer NICHTS! 

Das geht natuerlich nicht, wer aber einige Erfahrung z.B. Sychellen, OZ oder gar aus Europa in der Angelegenheit gemacht hat, der weiss das es im Vergleich, Kleingeld ist.

Ab ca. 10 Personen wird es interessant um nicht zu sagen billig!
Um/ab 50 Euronen pro Tag!

Wenn man dabei bedenkt dass das mal locker die Taxifahrt vom Wohnort zum Flughafen ausmachen kann....

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hört sich ausgesprochen Fair an....hoffe es kommen doch noch ein paar Impressionen von so einem Ausflug.

----------


## Samuianer

> Hört sich ausgesprochen Fair an....hoffe es kommen doch noch ein paar Impressionen von so einem Ausflug.



Fair ist es alle mal - mit den Pic's muesst ihr euch bis zum 2ten mal gedulden - habe mich immer, was das Geschaeftsleben, oder Vertrauen, Versprechen anbetrifft, an die Spieregeln gehalten!

----------


## Daniel Sun

So meinte ich es auch, ein paar Bilder von der nächsten Tour!

----------

